# Birds Of Prey!!!



## waterdragon555 (Nov 27, 2010)

Here is a place to share everyone birds of prey pictures. If you post a picture of any birds of prey i will give you a fact about it :2thumb:


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

Oooh, I like Birds of Prey. I'm still trying to get a pic of the Buzzards that live in our area. Anyway, I might just spam your thread, lol, cos I got a few photos but forgot what they are.
Here's one I took at a show:


----------



## lampheat (Nov 27, 2012)

Photographer captured these shots in Bulgaria...I never think of Bulgaria when I think of wildlife.


----------



## waterdragon555 (Nov 27, 2010)

BMo1979 said:


> Oooh, I like Birds of Prey. I'm still trying to get a pic of the Buzzards that live in our area. Anyway, I might just spam your thread, lol, cos I got a few photos but forgot what they are.
> Here's one I took at a show:
> image


 Nice picture :no1: Is that yours or is it at bird of prey centure? Oh yeah btw how do you put them pitures on because I have some nice pictures that I want to share.


----------



## waterdragon555 (Nov 27, 2010)

BMo1979 said:


> Oooh, I like Birds of Prey. I'm still trying to get a pic of the Buzzards that live in our area. Anyway, I might just spam your thread, lol, cos I got a few photos but forgot what they are.
> Here's one I took at a show:
> image


 Fact: *There are 48 diffrent species that fall into the category of Buzzards but only 28 are true buzzards.The common buzzard is offten mistaken for a eagle,like golden eagles.Common Buzzards (buteo buteo) feed on many diffrent things like worms beetles and small birds up to the size of small rabbits.*


----------



## waterdragon555 (Nov 27, 2010)

lampheat said:


> Photographer captured these shots in Bulgaria...I never think of Bulgaria when I think of wildlife.


It will not working on my computer


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

waterdragon555 said:


> Nice picture :no1:* Is that yours or is it at bird of prey centure*? Oh yeah btw how do you put them pitures on because I have some nice pictures that I want to share.


The photo was taken at a German Wildlife Park. They were doing a BOP display, showing the different hunting styles, etc. 

As for photos. I use Photobucket. You can create a free account, upload your pics on there and then put the direct link of any photo you want to show into the "Insert Image" Box in the reply box.


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

waterdragon555 said:


> Fact: *There are 48 diffrent species that fall into the category of Buzzards but only 28 are true buzzards.The common buzzard is offten mistaken for a eagle,like golden eagles.Common Buzzards (buteo buteo) feed on many diffrent things like worms beetles and small birds up to the size of small rabbits.*


The also feed on Guinea Pigs left out in their garden run, as our friends had to find out one summer. By their own admission their fault for not having a roof for the run.


----------



## waterdragon555 (Nov 27, 2010)

BMo1979 said:


> The photo was taken at a German Wildlife Park. They were doing a BOP display, showing the different hunting styles, etc.
> 
> As for photos. I use Photobucket. You can create a free account, upload your pics on there and then put the direct link of any photo you want to show into the "Insert Image" Box in the reply box.


 
Ohh ok =) Thanks. I will be posting some on later in the day :2thumb:


----------



## waterdragon555 (Nov 27, 2010)

BMo1979 said:


> The also feed on Guinea Pigs left out in their garden run, as our friends had to find out one summer. By their own admission their fault for not having a roof for the run.


 
I have heard about that but i didn't think it was true so i didn't put it in.Thanks for telling me :2thumb: must warn my friend :lol2:


----------



## waterdragon555 (Nov 27, 2010)

Snowy Owl








Harris hawk :2thumb:








Batleur


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

This little lot here should keep you busy!!!!! 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/wildlife/587611-birds-prey-photos.html

Did you know? The average birdwatchers buys 1.7 thermos flasks a year.


----------



## waterdragon555 (Nov 27, 2010)

Lucky Eddie said:


> This little lot here should keep you busy!!!!!
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/wildlife/587611-birds-prey-photos.html
> 
> Did you know? The average birdwatchers buys 1.7 thermos flasks a year.


 Thanks some nice pitures there :2thumb:

Didn't know that :lol2:


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

I found a few more of my photos. Feel free to identify the birds.























































Love Owls, they always look so grumpy, lol.


----------



## waterdragon555 (Nov 27, 2010)

BMo1979 said:


> I found a few more of my photos. Feel free to identify the birds.
> 
> image *A*
> 
> ...


Nice pitures! Were is that? And also i am going to identify too coz i am such a geek .:lol2:
A: barn owl
B: Hmmm i am going to say harpy eagle? Looks to small though...It's says in my book it's a hen harrier
C: buzzard
D: great gray owl
E: long eared owl
F: eurasian eagle owl
G: Black chested eagle-buzzard


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

Not a picture but have bought my oh a gift voucher for a falconry day, thought I may be jealous so treated myself to one too, not doing it till March but cant wait, will be a fantastic day with beautiful birds :2thumb:


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

Found a couple of pictures, taken at the Love Pets Show last year
Gorgeous Kestrel









The actual owl that featured in Harry Potter









Little owl


----------



## waterdragon555 (Nov 27, 2010)

Munkys Mummy said:


> Found a couple of pictures, taken at the Love Pets Show last year
> Gorgeous Kestrel
> image
> 
> ...


 Nice pictures :2thumb: Nice kestrel.Has anyone here watched the film kes its a must watch for bird of prey lovers/geeks.Sad though at the end


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

Thank you and yes, Kes is a great film :2thumb: and as you said sad at the end.


----------



## waterdragon555 (Nov 27, 2010)

Munkys Mummy said:


> Not a picture but have bought my oh a gift voucher for a falconry day, thought I may be jealous so treated myself to one too, not doing it till March but cant wait, will be a fantastic day with beautiful birds :2thumb:


 myn was called off 3 times because of the weather but it was worth the wait :2thumb:


----------

